# gentoo 2.6 and screen resolution

## marcogt

hallo allemaal,

kan iemand mij tips geven omtrend het veranderen van de scherm resolutie in Linux?

Mijn gentoo2.6 stuurt een resolutie uit van 1440x900.

Omdat ik nu een ander scherm gebruik heb aan weerszijden twee zwarte balken.

dit nieuwe scherm heeft een resoltie nodig van 1280x1024.

Heb al geprobeerd het scherm goed te krijgen met "autoadjust" maar dit is niet gelukt.

Volgens mij moet het toch mogelijk zijn met Linux de resolutie te veranderen.

alvast bedankt

marcogt

----------

## Maitreya

Hebben we het hier over een desktop omgeving of een framebuffer voor console?

----------

